# Looking for Graphic designer (logo)



## smailINegz (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi!

Im looking for a graphic designer for a logo to my clothing. A simple design with meaning _(i'll tell the meaning)_.

Send your 3 best designs to my email and i'll contact you if interested. 
*[email protected]*

Thanks.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

That's one hell of a request, Gotta ask what the hell are you smoking...


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

johnnyb57 said:


> That's one hell of a request, Gotta ask what the hell are you smoking...


Yep...I was kinda thinking the same!...


----------



## HarpPastor (Nov 23, 2013)

Hahahaha. Yep. I want everyone to send me their 3 best designs so I can market them as my own without having to do any work. I wish I would have thought of that. Think of all the time I could have saved


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Cristian-BC (Dec 27, 2010)

While we're at it would you mind if I sent you my salary check for this pay period too?


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

...... I think they mean your 3 best samples of work you've done for previous clients.... not FREE SAMPLES of their logo.... we don't even know the name of the business or any of the ideas behind it..... why so quick to draw blood?


----------



## smailINegz (Jun 4, 2009)

Optiq said:


> ...... I think they mean your 3 best samples of work you've done for previous clients.... not FREE SAMPLES of their logo.... we don't even know the name of the business or any of the ideas behind it..... why so quick to draw blood?


Haha thank you Optiq!

Im sorry, I didn't think it was so stupid. 
I was not thinking of using others work "as my own".

I was just very careful with saying to much details because of stealing and stuff. 

But like I said,
Im sorry, haha!


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and see my online portfolio at www.art4tees.com I do so much great stuff at such incredible pricing it is really hard to pick my best three... so just look at as many as you want
dlac


----------



## atomicaxe (Sep 23, 2013)

Hit me up at [email protected] if you want to discuss what you need. Sending your best 3 examples would be self defeating since you design for the customers needs and what I would consider the best is different than what you are looking for. If you can give me a little bit of info as to what exactly you are looking for, I can provide a little more specific examples to adequately judge this. (or hell, i may just do a few mockups)


----------



## aaron05 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,
This is Aaron, Professional Graphic artist and Photographer in the Philippines. Kindly look at my portfolio. Thanks!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1jf3u7z4w2...k Rosete.odp


----------

